# First form



## DatFlow (Feb 26, 2008)

I learned my first form, on my first day... haha Its pretty easy, although I could do it allot smoother... Does anyone know the correct name? Its a H (or I) form... It's like... (with limited knowledge of name of moves)


Mid Kick block left, right punch, Mid kick block left to turn around, left punch, Turn left into fighting stance, Kick, kick, kick (with keyup), mid kick block left, right punch, etc...

Its something something one... in english anyways...


----------



## MBuzzy (Feb 26, 2008)

Can you tell me the name of the school and location?  Actually, the organization that it belongs to would be a little more helpful.

Reason being, the form that you describe isn't any form that I've ever seen in TSD or SBD.

Generally the first form that you learn would be Kicho Hyung Il Bu, meaning basic form number one.  But the form that you described IS NOT Kicho hyung il bu.


----------



## DatFlow (Feb 26, 2008)

Its even got its own website!
http://www.nepamartialarts.com/

All your information should be there! Thanks man, what rank are you in TSD?


----------



## DatFlow (Feb 26, 2008)

Disregard, sorry wrong thread alarday, first time i made that mistake...


----------



## MBuzzy (Feb 26, 2008)

Ok, so you're WTSDA - World Tang Soo Do Association.  That is Jae C. Shin's Organization.  He is another one of the higher ranking Koreans who split off from the Federation.  I have heard a lot of VERY good things about him, but I haven't heard much about that organization.  I'm sure it is a great place to study though.  I don't know what your Ho Sin Sul, Ill Soo Sik or Form progression is.  I'd be curious to know which form it is that you're referring to.

I'm a Cho Dan in Soo Bahk Do/Tang Soo Do.  That's 1st Degree Black Belt....so I am basically just starting too.


----------



## Yossarian (Feb 27, 2008)

The name of the form is Sae Ky Hyung Ill Bu which basically means federation form number one. The Sae Ky hyung are pretty much the same as the Kichos but they have kicks up the middle of the "H". After the Sae ky's you move onto the Pyung Ahns, Bassai, Naihanchi, Sipsoo, Naihanchi 2 and 3, Jindo, Kong san Koon and im not sure whats after that. There are no Chil sung or Yuk ro forms but you will most likely learn a few staff forms, a knife and a sword one.

Glad you enjoyed your class.


----------



## Imua Kuntao (Feb 27, 2008)

I studied TSD and the first form Hyung was pyong chodoan/pinan shodan


----------



## JWLuiza (Feb 27, 2008)

Imua Kuntao said:


> I studied TSD and the first form Hyung was pyong chodoan/pinan shodan


 
Yes, many schools skip the Kicho hyung.  In thise case, there are Federation forms that WTSDA teaches.  My school calls the Kicho forms Taegot forms...


----------



## DatFlow (Feb 27, 2008)

Yossarian said:


> The name of the form is Sae Ky Hyung Ill Bu which basically means federation form number one. The Sae Ky hyung are pretty much the same as the Kichos but they have kicks up the middle of the "H".
> 
> Glad you enjoyed your class.



YES! Thats it! Thank you! +rep!!!


and yes, do the Kicho's have punches? I have a friend that takes a versian of karate and said his first form was the same but w/ punches in the middle...


----------



## Yossarian (Feb 27, 2008)

Im not the best one to answer this since im from a WTSDA lineage. I believe the first Kicho  has punches up the middle and is the same as the first form found in some types of  Japanese Karate (eg Shotokan). You will have fun comparing forms later on with your friend as there is a good chance they will be the same but different.


----------



## cdunn (Feb 27, 2008)

Kicho Hyung Il Bu is, yes, 3 walking center punches connecting the turn-low block-walking punch routines at the ends. Only front stance is used. It is functionally identical to Takiyoku Shodan, the first Shotokan form.


----------



## DatFlow (Feb 27, 2008)

Yep! Thats exactly what myin is sept with kicks


----------



## Fiendlover (Feb 27, 2008)

could it be tioga?  tioga means first form in japanese.  i take karate but my friend does sobahkdo and he was trying to explain it to me and i told him it sounds like tioga 1 to me.


----------

